# kucaklamak / sarılmak



## sufler

Merhaba.
Can someone explain to me, what is the difference between *sarılmak* and *kucaklamak* when it comes to hugging somebody?
I suppose _kucaklamak_ is used with accusative case (seni, onu) - what about_ sarılmak_?
In what kind of situation one is more proper to use than the other? Is there a difference in meaning at all?


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba,

The formula is :

Bir şey*e*/kişiy*e* sarılmak.

Bir şey*i*/kişiy*i* kucaklamak.

The meaning of both is the same (hug), but in this meaning  I have seen "kucaklamak" mostly used in Azari, whereas in Turkish  "sarılmak" is used.


----------



## FlyingBird

in my opinion they are not same.

Kucak=açık kollarla göğüs arasındaki bölüm
Kucaklamak=to take someone into arms

Kucakta taşıma resimleri:
http://www.ehliyetokulu.com/dersnotlariy/ilkyardim/216.jpg
http://www.sefakoysurucukursu.com/yaralanin_tasinmasi_hazirlanmasi_clip_image006.jpg

also here is english explanation about it
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2526473&langid=20





Not sure about sarılmak, but let's wait for corrections.


----------



## Rallino

The image I have in my mind when somebody says _kucaklamak_ is that one person lifts the other in the air.




			
				FlyingBird said:
			
		

> Kucakta taşıma resimleri:
> http://www.ehliyetokulu.com/dersnotl...yardim/216.jpg
> http://www.sefakoysurucukursu.com/ya...p_image006.jpg



Yes, but that's *taşımak*. 
What I have in mind is rather like this or this.


----------



## FlyingBird

Rallino said:


> The image I have in my mind when somebody says _kucaklamak_ is that one person lifts the other in the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but that's *taşımak*.
> What I have in mind is rather like this or this.


yes you are totally correct. Kucağında taşımak and kucağına almak is not same thing. But i gave pictures of 'taşıma' cause i couldn't fidn others.


----------



## Reverence

In summary, _kucaklamak _means _to hug _as well, except this kind of hug can easily turn into a bear hug.


----------

